

An Example Moving Python Recursion to Generators - andrewcooke
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7083011

======
andrewcooke
someone suggested this would be a good blog post. since it doesn't make much
sense for me to pull it out separately i wondered if people would enjoy
reading the question and answer as they are...

